# PM-727V has Landed



## MattK (Jul 28, 2017)

Hey everyone,

Just accepted delivery of my new 727v.  Attached some photos while unboxing.

I haven't been able to move it onto the mobile base I built.  However, I was able to cycle all gears both forward and reverse.

I'm very suprised how quiet it is.   I've read mixed observations when it comes to geared heads.  I want to provide some raw data.   One of the pictures shows a DB meter about 12" from the head at full speed.  82.1db.   For me, that's not nearly as bad as I was expecting.

When I get a chance I'll take samples at all RPM ranges. 

The variable speed and tach are awesome.  Variable speed will give you a full 0-3k (with gear changes).   You can spin it as slow or as fast as you'd like, even a few rpm.

I'll post more info as I dig into it a bit more over the weekend.

Matt


----------



## RandyM (Jul 28, 2017)

OOOH! Christmas in July. Very nice!

You may find other gear selections to be noisier than others.


----------



## navav2002 (Jul 28, 2017)

Congratulations on your new mill!! That is really nice!!


----------



## mksj (Jul 28, 2017)

Really sweet mill, I think the PM-727V is the one to get in the size smaller mills. Also like the control pod on the arm mounted to the column, which is unique.  Nice that you checked the loudness of the head, and it is very quiet for a gearhead. My last BF-30 mill was almost intolerable above 2500 RPM. Look forward to a review, maybe a short video when you are up and running.


----------



## MattK (Jul 29, 2017)

727v update

I grabbed a 2 ton shop crane from Harbor Freight to get the mill on the mobile stand.  A quick note on the shop crane if anyone is curious.  There are two different item numbers.  I purchased one which had parts missing, unfortunately I didn't notice until half way through assembly.  During lunch yesterday I stopped at a different HF and picked up another.  The base frame was more compact,  about 4" less in width, which in my case is desirable for storage.  Also, the angle where the legs attach is wider, which allowed me to comfortably position the stand under the mill as it was suspended. So if anyone is looking to get the 2 ton shop crane and wants wider legs + smaller folded footprint, go with item #69514, not #60388.  The hardware is also packed much nicer and has a better manual.

Anyway, on to the mill.  I had built a mobile stand, it's very similar to what another member on the form built.  I'll follow up with the plans I drafted for it.  It was designed to use 1 full sheet of ply, and three 8' 4x4's with very little scrap.  The mobile base that I purchased is underrated.  When I bought it, I was still planning on the PM-25mv.  It's the Heavy Duty Universal Mobile Base Portamate PM-2500 you can find on amazon, rated at 650lbs.  We'll see how it holds up.  But I'd imagine I'll be pushing the limit after getting a vice on the table.

I was able to get the mil mounted up and cleaned a bit.  I still need to spend some time cleaning but couldn't help myself, had to toy around a bit.   I purchased a few other items from Matt at QMT:  Homge  Ultra High precision 5" vice,   0-1/2" Ultra Precision Keyless Chuck, BS-0 Dividing Head, 11pc Collet Set, and the 52pc Clamping Kit.  The fit an finish of the chuck and vice is very nice.  I haven't opened the vice or dividing head yet.

I was able to indicate the spindle to table (have not done spindle to column yet, when I tram, I'll start there first.).  Using an indicol and interapid 10th indicator.  The Y axis from edge of table to edge (~7") shows about .003.  X axis over ~9" is at .007.   Not bad right out of the gate, I was expecting it to be much worse.  I'll get her dialed it a bit more.

I opened up the clamping kit, grabbed a piece of 7k series aluminum (I've got 120lbs to make chips with   won't gum up as much as 6061), a 5/8th endmill and let her rip.  I wasn't going to wait a minute longer to watch material fly.

All in all, I'm very impressed with the machine.  My dad was over helping me get everything setup.  He's been a machinist for over 40 years.  He too was impressed with the quality/cost/overall footprint.  It's a great machine for a weekend hobbyist such as myself, and doesn't take up too much precious garage space (Wife said I can only get it if she can still get the van in the garage, she doesn't get rained on carting the kids around    ).  Was able to make a .100 DOC with the 5/8 endmill on the aircraft grade aluminum.  I didn't push it any more than that.

I'll be sure to post some more updates and vids in the future.

Edit: don't mind the mess in the garage =)


----------



## tweinke (Aug 6, 2017)

Looking good. Keep pictures coming.


----------



## wrmiller (Aug 6, 2017)

Good looking little mill. Glad you like it. And I like that stand you built.


----------



## advmaker (Aug 5, 2019)

Looks great.

I am on the fence about 727v vs 25mv. I don't mind spending more, but if 727v (w/ brushless dc motor) is loud then it will bother me as I would be doing a lot of machining in the late nights in my garage. Exactly how loud is it compared to a regular drill press?

Also how useful is the tilting head -- will it be missed in a 25mv?

Also 727v is 200lb heavier, can I just work on it without lifting it on a bench? The 25mv is much lighter and someone in forum mentioned they took they table and head off first and the column was just 145lb to be lifted on a bench.


----------

